

Parents of HN: Videogame programming summer camp in Oakland - VonGuard
http://www.themade.org/node/115

======
Ralith
You realize this has already started, right?

~~~
goldsmsj
I just spoke with the guys there last week, and they are still looking very
actively to sign kids up for the coming weeks.

~~~
VonGuard
Indeed. It's a week long camp, and every week is a different session. But it's
structured so kids can work on the same projects between weeks if they keep
coming back.

~~~
Ralith
Oh, cool!

~~~
VonGuard
I'll even give you a hacker news discount if you email and setup a week asap.
$25 off for anyone who mentions HN.

